# OCM's Party



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

lol 2 years D:

Bul put it best when he said the staff could use some young blood

Congrats OCM  :gyroidtongue: 

[dohtml]<embed src="http://the-bell-tree.com/animal crossing- wild world ost - 08 - i'm free!.mp3" hidden="true" autostart="true" loop="true"></embed>[/dohtml]

edit: music changed D:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

That music is boring and fails.


[14:24:49] Jeremy: i made a wishing well part-tay with music
[14:25:07] 125justin:  GIVE IT BETTER MUSIC
[14:25:08] 125justin:  THAT
[14:25:09] 125justin:  IS
[14:25:10] 125justin:  NOT
[14:25:11] 125justin:  PARTY
[14:25:12] 125justin:  MUSIC


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mooooooosic    
:huh:			    
^_^			             			  :lol:    <_<  :angry:         			  :wacko:  :yes:  :no:     
:'(				  :r  >_<


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

The music is terrible.   :barf:


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> The music is terrible.   :barf:


 You're terrible

This music is in ACWW when you're in Kappn's car and about to start up the game =D


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't break dance to this...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
I disliked the music in Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You officially are on mine and Justin's To-Ninja List.


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats Odd! The music seems to capture a bit of memories, I don't know why.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU ARE ALSO GOING TO BE NINJA'D!


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT!

So when will I recieve this "ninja-ing"? [/quote]
 Don't move.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

This music sounds like someone died. D=

Seriously, we need good music! >:\/


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT!

So when will I recieve this "ninja-ing"? [/quote]
 When you see several blades flying directly at you.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT!

So when will I recieve this "ninja-ing"? [/quote]
Don't move. [/quote]
<big><big><big><big>Proceed to being ninja'd.</big></big></big></big><big><big>

It's orange as tribute to OCM.</big>


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This music sounds like someone died. D=
> 
> Seriously, we need good music! >:\/


 Isn't this supposed to be a celebration? :wacko:


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that good or bad?   
:huh:			 [/quote]
 You'll know when you see a katana blade splitting your face in half.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Public service announcement: 

[14:36:23] Jeremy: ok i found some good music


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank god.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Public service announcement:
> 
> [14:36:23] Jeremy: ok i found some good music


 Yay! =)


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

New music added


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HELLZ YEA!

Wait. Does this mean no more happy fun spameh?

*cries*


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
:'(				 

I knew him well.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, DUDE!  I was listening to Muse's Falling Away With You, and then BAM, AC music... DDD:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> New music added


 AMEN!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> New music added


 Yay!


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I have discovered a reason why he isn't posting here:

HE'S SNOOPING AND PEEKING LIKE A NINJA IN THE TOWER!

[14:39:30] Jeremy: oh, i forgot to tell him not to freak out
[14:39:54] 125justin:  my guess is he's freaking out now his board index got x3 longer?
[14:40:05] Jeremy: no-can-say

No confirmation.    			 ^^^


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't hear the new music.


NVM


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, I can finally enjoy


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

I was gone for a few seconds and I missed all this action


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I have discovered a reason why he isn't posting here:
> 
> HE'S SNOOPING AND PEEKING LIKE A NINJA IN THE TOWER!
> 
> ...


I can not confirm there are drugs in the towers.

whoops. :r


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh, DUDE!  I was listening to Muse's Falling Away With You, and then BAM, AC music... DDD:


 I was listening to Love Like This by Natasha Bedingfield. =)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I can't hear the new music.


 It's only on the 1st page


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

ODD: STOP BLINDING ME WITH THAT NAME.

NOW THAT YOU GOT A ORANGE NAME AND STAFFED

I SUGGEST YOU LEAVE

FOR

THE SAKE OF OUR EYES.

Thank you.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I was gone for a few seconds and I missed all this action


 How sad.    
:'(


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> New music added


 I don't hear it.

BTW, I may leave for a minute or two.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ODD: STOP BLINDING ME WITH THAT NAME.
> 
> NOW THAT YOU GOT A ORANGE NAME AND STAFFED
> 
> ...


 See it's all happening. I got into the staff. There's more yellow ranks, and Sporge will probably go into hibernation.

HAH! Ruined TBT 4evar!


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Ha-ha.

Now you will all die from lack of music.

Go into your options and turn each page to 60 posts or whatever. Like I have for ages.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

This music sucks. I think Odd deserves something friggin' awesome, like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLsKdn82Esk


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> This music sucks. I think Odd deserves something friggin' awesome, like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLsKdn82Esk


 Whheeee!

Much better, thanks UB.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> This music sucks. I think Odd deserves something friggin' awesome, like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLsKdn82Esk


 YES.

UB, you rule.

I love that song. Atleast JJH can breakdance to it.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

I'VE GOT IT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEzh10_xoqw

Now THAT's some quality music, Odd.

... XD


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'VE GOT IT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEzh10_xoqw
> 
> ...


 Even better. <3

Where's the HSM?!?!?


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'VE GOT IT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEzh10_xoqw
> 
> ...


 DAMN YOU! *dances to music*

SO.... ADDICTING.... DAMN THIS SONG IS GOING TO BE STUCK IN MY HEAD FOR THE REST OF THE DAY


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm.

I've forgotten to get some staff soda for you... haven't had to make any for about 2 years. I think it's time.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol!!! I know, it's crazy addicting.  when I first heard it, I honestly couldn't stop humming it, as embarrassing as that is.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD

You know I'm going to humiliate you with that for the rest of your life, yes?


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >.< I hate that song!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that?  I can't hear you for some reason...

h43r:


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Now, everyone has to love this song, come on...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLkbfLXBcs


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Now, everyone has to love this song, come on...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLkbfLXBcs


 I clicked back when the title loaded.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL, I have the ability to block that music, too.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Now, everyone has to love this song, come on...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLkbfLXBcs


 I'm thinking of which song should be my official theme song...

This is winning right now.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhizo7KrZrw

This beats everything, amirite?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I already did.

I want to listen to other musics.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Bah, I can't find darth's promotion thread to copy my staff soda from there. D:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhizo7KrZrw
> 
> This beats everything, amirite?


I swear to god, that scared the hell out of me....


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg

^^^


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

@Odd: YES MY PLAN WORKED!

@Bul: No. Just no. Scatman John... is lame now.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg
> 
> ^^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oXvM6LqeCI

Okay Ub...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> @Odd: YES MY PLAN WORKED!
> 
> @Bul: No. Just no. Scatman John... is lame now.


 hey, don't blame me, I just remembered you used his song in one of your videos DD:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys, I'm saddened in you all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPC8W672mXc


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Keep in mind that I ditched that account.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't like you guys.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly, that's the one


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I don't like you guys.


 D;

WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR RELATIONSHIP


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I don't like you guys.


 Jealous Much?

I still love you JJ. <3


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I don't like you guys.


 gtho


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

I must say though, this one could be a potential winner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNvbPzSTpPI


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

WAIT I GOT IT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU4Z6V-TvYQ

WIN


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I must say though, this one could be a potential winner.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNvbPzSTpPI


 Seconded.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still love ya baby. Also at Bul, either go all out or don't say it at all. There is an 'F' missing from your request.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was tempting to fix it but didn't.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

You can't say epic without Josh Groban in the same sentence

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ls7ila3srzI


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU

I dunno how I could have forgotten that


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

And to think, Fabio wanted more mature topics and discussion... Look at this thread, why isn't he here... >_>


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
> 
> I dunno how I could have forgotten that


 I WAS WAITING FOR ONE OF THOSE  :angry:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

Fabio's missing out on all the intelligent discussion

LOOK FABSTER WE'RE TALKING ABOUT STEM CELL RESEARCH


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> And to think, Fabio wanted more mature topics and discussion... Look at this thread, why isn't he here... >_>


 XD

Oh god, he'd be massively pissed off.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Everyone's expecting this one.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=JPC8W672mXc


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I already posted that.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Everyone's expecting this one.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=JPC8W672mXc [/quote]
*flee even though Justin posted it already*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> And to think, Fabio wanted more mature topics and discussion... Look at this thread, why isn't he here... >_>


 I don't know if you are serious or not because I haven't read more than 5 posts here. The reason for that is because this thread is a party thread....in the wishing well....


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I already posted that.


 Sonic Boom pwns so much it needs to be posted twice. Don't make us get into a ninja fight. That could potentially bring on the end of the world.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeremy:	lolz guess

125justin:	 SERIOUS DISCUSSION BOARD!

125justin:	 or not?

125justin:	 "Posting in forum: The Bulletin Board"

125justin:	 or... red rock boards free!

125justin:	 =P

125justin:	 oh odd

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 GO ODD!

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

125justin:	 sweet.

Jeremy:	         lol, i do it when he leaves

Jeremy:	         im evil =o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> I already posted that.


Sonic Boom pwns so much it needs to be posted twice. Don't make us get into a ninja fight. That could potentially bring on the end of the world. [/quote]
I'm just going to assume that TK was joking.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to assume you were joking. [/quote]
 About which of the three parts?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> I already posted that.


Sonic Boom pwns so much it needs to be posted twice. Don't make us get into a ninja fight. That could potentially bring on the end of the world. [/quote]
 Don't make me take your ninja powers. (i own them, pity secondary ninja)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to assume you were joking. [/quote]
About which of the three parts? [/quote]
 I meant TK


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to assume that TK was joking. [/quote]
 Yeah, I was, don't worry


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

This post has reached 2 pages on my long long pages setting.

This is a milestone.

1 page = 90 posts for me


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> This post has reached 2 pages on my long long pages setting.
> 
> This is a milestone.
> 
> 1 page = 90 posts for me


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
> 
> I dunno how I could have forgotten that


 My theme song.

Contest Over.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> At least JJH can breakdance to it.


 Hehehe, I can breakdance to anything!

Wow. I missed a lot in ten minutes.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> This post has reached 2 pages on my long long pages setting.
> 
> This is a milestone.
> 
> 1 page = 90 posts for me


 That does it, I ninja everyone even remotely connected with the number 90. Tis is now a full-scale war. First we have to make the war sacrifice, which involves shurikens and Darthgohan.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lollerskates.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But that's way too obvious D: Everyone will expect that


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> This post has reached 2 pages on my long long pages setting.
> 
> This is a milestone.
> 
> 1 page = 90 posts for me


That does it, I ninja everyone even remotely connected with the number 90. Tis is now a full-scale war. First we have to make the war sacrifice, which involves shurikens and Darthgohan. [/quote]
 >_>

Can I be a sacrifice?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Stats

Ha.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Can I be a sacrifice? [/quote]
 You've been ninja'd already, now sit down.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Stats
> 
> Ha.


 Must... make random... annoying posts... fasTer!


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Stats
> 
> Ha.


 You guys post like madmen


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> This post has reached 2 pages on my long long pages setting.
> 
> This is a milestone.
> 
> 1 page = 90 posts for me


That does it, I ninja everyone even remotely connected with the number 90. Tis is now a full-scale war. First we have to make the war sacrifice, which involves shurikens and Darthgohan. [/quote]
 I was born in 1990


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Can I be a sacrifice? [/quote]
You've been ninja'd already, now sit down. [/quote]
 Aww... But I heard all sacrifices get kookys.     
:'(


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Can I be a sacrifice? [/quote]
You've been ninja'd already, now sit down. [/quote]
 Next.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I *AM* a madman.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born in 1990 [/quote]
 O. M. F. G.

There is now another staff spot open... in... 4 to 6 business weeks.

My ninjas didn't want to pay much for shipping. Themselves. In page 90 of the next Nintendo Power. Nobody open that page.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not all posts count for post count though. ;D

And come on guys. Let's keep it Nintendo related.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what you get for being constantly surrounded by ninjas.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Party pooper. :wintergyroid:


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to ninja Storm.




Nintendo.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have to discuss Nintendo at your musical, ninja-filled, potentially life-threatening party?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRNGbs26MNo&NR=1

That's a good song to dance to I suppose.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Since Odd has been promoted I now present to you all that I have been convinced sucking up is a proved method of being promoted. Thank you for proving this, Odd.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. I am YOUR father.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Since Odd has been promoted I now present to you all that I have been convinced sucking up is a proved method of being promoted. Thank you for proving this, Odd.


 It's not sucking up, it's agreeing with the staff. >;\/

I didn't buy them presents now did I? I didn't bribe them now did I? Check and Check.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Odd's cracking down the whip with his new status >: D


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For each time someone says Nintendo, I'll ninja Storm while singing, potentially threatening his life and hearing.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Since Odd has been promoted I now present to you all that I have been convinced sucking up is a proved method of being promoted. Thank you for proving this, Odd.


 You will be displeased to know that no one agrees with you


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Please ignore the ninjas, I hired them.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For each time someone says Nintendo, I'll ninja Storm while singing, potentially threatening his life and hearing. [/quote]
  
:huh:			 Why would anyone say Nintendo?


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANK THE LAWD! 

Now I can get rid of this other guy.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRNGbs26MNo&NR=1
> 
> That's a good song to dance to I suppose.


 I AM KILROY


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm.... I've bribed and threatened Storm, and it isn't working for me. So you must have gotten in legit XD


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *buzz*

Wrong answer.

Odd has presented lots of sucking up, apparently it got him somewhere.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should provide better sources than that ;P That's like citing wikipedia xD

Ahaha, j/k if anyone got the joke in there >_>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
:huh:			 Why would anyone say Nintendo? [/quote]
 Ever hear of Brosen, the mod at the old NSider.

Check and Check.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Internet commentary :lol: Brilliant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LIAR!


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

And btw, who sucks up to Admins, geez.

(oh, Bul and Storm, your plane tickets are shipped for your all expense payed trips to the bermudas, they should be there anytime)

gosh.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear of Brosen, the mod at the old NSider.

Check and Check. [/quote]
 Does anyone remember when Bul used a alt to pretend to be him coming here?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone remember when Bul used a alt to pretend to be him coming here? [/quote]
 That's exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
:huh:			 Why would anyone say Nintendo?[/quote]
BecauseNintendoNintendoNintendoisNintendoaNintendofunNintendowordNintendotoNintendosay.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, by the way, Odd, do you like your coffee with cream, sugar or both?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're all conspirators! >:\/

History is unraveling like I said it would, mmkay?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BecauseNintendoNintendoNintendoisNintendoaNintendofunNintendowordNintendotoNintendosay. [/quote]
Nintendo


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BecauseNintendoNintendoNintendoisNintendoaNintendofunNintendowordNintendotoNintendosay. [/quote]
 Who takes the time to write that out?

JJH, buy yours today and get a free ninja in a box.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear of Brosen, the mod at the old NSider.

Check and Check. [/quote]
 I think I knew him.


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who takes the time to write that out?

JJH, buy yours today and get a free ninja in a box. [/quote]
 I copied and pasted the word Nintendo.

And I'll take 20.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

The birthday boy seriously needs to get on gtalk, or something.

(i'd say msn but odd phails and lacks this wildly known messenger)


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, Odd, do you like your coffee with cream, sugar or both?


 Nah, not into coffee yet. However Dunkin' Donuts new Twix Hot Chocolate would be a good selection. ;D


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Let's go get some tim bits down the street at Tim Hortens.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys are all noobs, posting in white


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] You guys are all noobs, posting in white [/quote]
Everyone loves white! =)


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate any invisible text. Black text is for the cool kids.   
^_^


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Let's go get some tim bits down the street at Tim Hortens.


 Sounds good, let's go!


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] You guys are all noobs, posting in white


Everyone loves white! =)[/quote]
But you can't see this, you can seewhite


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] You guys are all noobs, posting in white


Everyone loves white! =) [/quote]
 Ninjas don't

unless they are in Canada with Justin, SL, and TK


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ninjas don't

unless they are in Canada with Justin, SL, and TK [/quote]
 @ Snoop. You always forget him.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TIM HORTON'S IS THE FIRST STEP IN THE CANADIAN REVOLUTION AS PREDICTED BY ODD.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Let's go get some tim bits down the street at Tim Hortens.


I actually went to there on my way into Canada (It was in America though)

Almost made me hate coffee D:<


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIM HORTON'S IS THE FIRST STEP IN THE CANADIAN REVOLUTION AS PREDICTED BY ODD. [/quote]
 Of course it is, we had this planned for months, don't you remember? >_>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIM HORTON'S IS THE FIRST STEP IN THE CANADIAN REVOLUTION AS PREDICTED BY ODD. [/quote]
 My dad brought home some of their coffee when he was in Ontario. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha!  HAAA!

They always tell me that it's way better than American places and they all cackle together and harass me

Now we have real proof! =D


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're looking to get ninja'd.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're already supposed to be ninja'd.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ninjas don't

unless they are in Canada with Justin, SL, and TK [/quote]
 I live in Canada. =)


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're already supposed to be ninja'd. [/quote]
 **Justin125*whistles. :r


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't drink coffee at American restaurants. TOO EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!

I just drink coffee for free when I can at hotels which I'm at a lot.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeremy: he is Staff Trainee
he still has training wheels
me: >_>
Jeremy: with lil pink tassels on the handlebars
me: im quoting that


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're first to go when we take over alongside our tim hortons >: O


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Justin125* whistles. :r [/quote]
 Decide v3 is commin' up.

"Who should be ninja'd first?"


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Canada. =) [/quote]
 That explains a lot


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Jeremy: he is Staff Trainee
> he still has training wheels
> me: >_>
> Jeremy: with lil pink tassels on the handlebars
> me: im quoting that


 How could you forget the little horn with the flower on it?    
:'(


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO U.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Jeremy: he is Staff Trainee
> he still has training wheels
> me: >_>
> Jeremy: with lil pink tassels on the handlebars
> *me: im quoting that*


 Prove it D:<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's correct Justin. You must cite your sources. And that post didn't have anything to do with Nintendo.

*writes mark next to his name*


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

I vote we vote who will get ninja'd first in the vote thread Odd is making. Vote or get ninja'd.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy crap. I stop paying attention for like... ten minutes, and you make three more pages of stuff. Crazy.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No me what? =0


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I stop paying attention for like... ten minutes, and you make three more pages of stuff. Crazy.


 Crazy.

OddCrazy.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Possibly.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I stop paying attention for like... ten minutes, and you make three more pages of stuff. Crazy.


 That sounds like a ninja talking... tell me, Ultrabyte, because that is _not_ your real name, WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SONG? Only if you get it right will I accept the fact you are not a ninja.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I stop paying attention for like... ten minutes, and you make three more pages of stuff. Crazy.


That sounds like a ninja talking... tell me, Ultrabyte, because that is _not_ your real name, WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SONG? Only if you get it right will I accept the fact you are not a ninja. [/quote]
 It's Rachael. Duh.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No u is going to get him last, not first?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i26.tinypic.com/2dj9z4l.png


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Rachael. Duh. [/quote]
 WROOOOOOOOONG!


It's Sonic Boom. You aren't really UB after all.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Rachael. Duh. [/quote]
 I learned that before you, SO HA!

3rd page btw... we has 180+!


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u is going to get him last, not first? [/quote]
 Lol, very confusing


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned that before you, SO HA!

3rd page btw... we has 180+! [/quote]
 OH NOES, if there's one thing I hate more than 90, it's 180. Ninja fight.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, very confusing    			 [/quote]
 Confusing people is what I do best.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

I've seen enough of this....I'm starting a Pro-America campaign D:


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Rachael. Duh. [/quote]
WROOOOOOOOONG!


It's Sonic Boom. You aren't really UB after all. [/quote]
 Yeah, no. My favorite song is probably... um... Clocks.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

diaf


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I've seen enough of this....I'm starting a Pro-America campaign D:


 Do it and be ninja'dx20+80 OVER 9000!


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> diaf


 duff


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARENT POSTING!!!!!!! GIMME SOMETHING TO RESPOND TO.

HINT: respond to this


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> diaf


duff [/quote]
 don't make me smack you like i have to do to cpe all the time.

(creampuffeater)


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> YOU GUYS ARENT POSTING!!!!!!! GIMME SOMETHING TO RESPOND TO.
> 
> HINT: respond to this


 This?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> YOU GUYS ARENT POSTING!!!!!!! GIMME SOMETHING TO RESPOND TO.
> 
> HINT: respond to this


This? [/quote]
 Oh, hi there.Nintend-o


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WROOOOOOOOONG!


It's Sonic Boom. You aren't really UB after all. [/quote]
Yeah, no. My favorite song is probably... um... Clocks. [/quote]
 Good Choice, good choice.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg


 Oh dear.

diaf


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg
> http://www.harmoniummusic.com/images/borat.jpg


 Stop! Ninja time!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Compone...-630a.widec.jpg
http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Compone...-630a.widec.jpg
http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Compone...-630a.widec.jpg
http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Compone...-630a.widec.jpg


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Where's my staff soda. >:\/


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

ACTIVATE NINJA POWAHS!

uh. hmm...Nintendo


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Spammers!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> YOU GUYS ARENT POSTING!!!!!!! GIMME SOMETHING TO RESPOND TO.
> 
> HINT: respond to this









Koona t'chuta, Solo?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Where's my staff soda. >:\/


 Find darth's thread and copy the soda from there.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Where's my staff soda. >:\/


Oops....


I'll buy you a new one, so you don't break tradition. For now we must all have a llama stampede. :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Spammers!


 Iammars.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's 2 marks.

I just might need to file a warn....


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I gave my proof for my first mark.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PAMPERS!


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I'm out of here for now. I'm bored staring at the pages and pages of spam. *flies to more interesting places*


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

* Justin125 dodges themandotcom's stab so that it hits EA!
* themandotcom stabs Justin125 again
<themandotcom>     
<themandotcom> HE;S SO FAST
* Jalba hides
<Jacroe> he's like a computer script
* ElementAlchemist glues Justin in place and stands behind him while stabbing him
<Jacroe> oh wait...
* Justin125 dodges themandotcom's stab so that it hits EA!
* themandotcom stabs Justin125 again
<ElementAlchemist> Impossible!  You've been superglued!
* ElementAlchemist stabs Justin

Naughty people stabbing me...


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Well, I'm out of here for now. I'm bored staring at the pages and pages of spam. *flies to more interesting places*


 If you dun want spam then flee from the wishing well.  :r


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Well, I'm out of here for now. I'm bored staring at the pages and pages of spam. *flies to more interesting places*


 If only I'd invested .5 cents in having my ninja army learn to fly D=


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> Well, I'm out of here for now. I'm bored staring at the pages and pages of spam. *flies to more interesting places*


If only I'd invested .5 cents in having my ninja army learn to fly D= [/quote]
 Hm, we _did_ forget about that part...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

I claim this thread Da Frump.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I claim this thread Da Frump.


 Seconded.


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I claim this thread Da Frump.


Seconded. [/quote]
 Thirded


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirded [/quote]
 Fourthded.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirded [/quote]
 Forthed... (pretty sure that's impossible)


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forthed... (pretty sure that's impossible) [/quote]
 I already Fourthded, now it's sixthded.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm, now I have to fifth it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

DECLINE! DECLINE! DECLINE!


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Seventh,I mean, pardon.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forthed... (pretty sure that's impossible) [/quote]
I already Fourthded, now it's sixthded. [/quote]
 seventhed o_0


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Hmm, now I have to fifth it.


 Anyone who says ninetyed is about to be ninjaed.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Tenthed.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> DECLINE! DECLINE! DECLINE!


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, the Wishing Well asploded today.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Wow, the Wishing Well asploded today.


 I dare say    			 But then again, it is a party!

*Runs around in circles screaming*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Wow, the Wishing Well asploded today.


Quite.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Why yes it did.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I move that the jury follow TK's example.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

You see, all this madman in me was kept in a little ball for the last 2 years, once someone gets staffed, it asplodes in the party thread, then the cycle repeats.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> You see, all this madman in me was kept in a little ball for the last 2 years, once someone gets staffed, it asplodes in the party thread, then the cycle repeats.


I recommend a therapist.

Or psychiatrist. Or something.


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I move that the jury follow TK's example. [/quote]
 *Runs around in circles screaming*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Runs around in circles screaming* [/quote]
 *Runs around in circles screaming*


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Runs around in circles screaming* [/quote]
*Runs around in circles screaming* [/quote]
 *Runs around in circles screaming*


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Runs around in circles screaming* [/quote]
*Runs around in circles screaming* [/quote]
 WOOOO!    			  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl6D0Tz_1Aw

Bye.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Stats

I won though.

"Total posts today: 526"


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

GUUUYYYYYYYYYZZZZ!!!!!!! I'm doing crappy homework and I choose to shortly derail this thread for that purpose. I need an 'ing' word that describes war. Don't ask why, just answer.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> GUUUYYYYYYYYYZZZZ!!!!!!! I'm doing crappy homework and I choose to shortly derail this thread for that purpose. I need an 'ing' word that describes war. Don't ask why, just answer.


 fighting >.>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> GUUUYYYYYYYYYZZZZ!!!!!!! I'm doing crappy homework and I choose to shortly derail this thread for that purpose. I need an 'ing' word that describes war. Don't ask why, just answer.


fighting >.> [/quote]
naw, it needs to describe it. ....well it could work...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

What the hell, I'll just to that. Thanks guy.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> GUUUYYYYYYYYYZZZZ!!!!!!! I'm doing crappy homework and I choose to shortly derail this thread for that purpose. I need an 'ing' word that describes war. Don't ask why, just answer.


 horrifying, descriminating, justifying, ELECTROFYING!


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Bloody. =o

I just want this to reach the 4th page then I'm happy.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Leutenant Surge, anyone? XD


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Alrighty. Now I need one adjective describing the same thing.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Alrighty. Now I need one adjective describing the same thing.


 an adjective? I s'pose sucky won't work?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Alrighty. Now I need one adjective describing the same thing.


an adjective? I s'pose sucky won't work? [/quote]
 Naw.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Never mind, guys. I got one: Destructive.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw. [/quote]
 bomby, neither?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to keep posting here so SL won't overthrow me... hm...

What can I say?

You got ninja'd.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Never mind, guys. I got one: Destructive.


 Wow, I was actually thinking that one xD


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I have to keep posting here so SL won't overthrow me... hm...
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> You got ninja'd.


 Overthrow.... that's a move I taught my ninjas.... how did you find out...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys I want a thread like this more often. Not like that crappy old monthly chat thread though. This is cool how active this is. Keep it like this.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was thinking bomby.... but sure.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Guys I want a thread like this more often. Not like that crappy old monthly chat thread though. This is cool how active this is. Keep it like this.


 I'd honestly like more Da Frump's also.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Guys I want a thread like this more often. Not like that crappy old monthly chat thread though. This is cool how active this is. Keep it like this.


 It is true, its a good laugh, and it's actually active


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy Cow....


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Why can't this be constant TBT?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> I have to keep posting here so SL won't overthrow me... hm...
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> You got ninja'd.


Overthrow.... that's a move I taught my ninjas.... how did you find out... [/quote]
 **Justin125*sighs.

My ninjas own you.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually this thread is more like T/b/T.


HAHA GET IT GUYZ? LIKE 4CHAN!


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Holy Cow....


 Holy Pig...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy *CEN-2.0-SORD*, so many posts in 2 hours.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Why can't this be constant TBT?


 Cuz.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Actually this thread is more like T/b/T.
> 
> 
> HAHA GET IT GUYZ? LIKE 4CHAN!


 HAHA RIGHT? HAHA.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Holy *CEN-2.0-SORD*, so many posts in 2 hours.


 gtfo


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anybody figure this thread will ever slow down?


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I swear more then half the posts here are mine. :r


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O M F G W T F I G O H O R L Y O W L G O E S H E R E


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

271!


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I swear more then half the posts here are mine. :r


 Yeah, because the other half are mine.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
			
		

> I swear more then half the posts here are mine. :r


Yeah, because the other half are mine. [/quote]
 Bah.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

How many pages does this have on default? 4 pages each right now for me.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 12, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Does anybody figure this thread will ever slow down? [/quote]
 NO. NO! NOO....


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> How many pages does this have on default? 4 pages each right now for me.


 14 or 15....


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Does anybody figure this thread will ever slow down?


NO. NO! NOO.... [/quote]
 I hope not.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Does anybody figure this thread will ever slow down?


NO. NO! NOO.... [/quote]
It's slower then it was before, WAY SLOWER. I swear we had like 10 posts a minute going at first...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah. [/quote]
 Bah squared reflected period.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

SL just got offline, I think he's admitting defeat. :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

10 per min aint slow :1


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> 10 per min aint slow :1


 Hm, last time I checked I said 'slow*er*'.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did I say you can correct meh? :0


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 By posting in any thread on TBT, you waive all rights of not being correctable.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I have concluded that nick has commited suicide and admitted defeat.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lolwat


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's correctly 'lol wut'.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I have concluded that nick has commited suicide and admitted defeat.


 Yeah, he did have to go    			 But I'd say his ninjas are still around here somewhere  h43r:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

This reminds me of XBL Chat.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wat


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <---  h43r:


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjshdDNUE1I


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I'm done...

"Justin125  	11-June 05  	6,062  	100  	16.89%" - The Stats Page

Good thing to end at 100... well, now it's 101.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I think I'm done...
> 
> "Justin125  	11-June 05  	6,062  	100  	16.89%" - The Stats Page
> 
> Good thing to end at 100... well, now it's 101.


 lol, FINALLY! xD 

Joking


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2008)

End

_________________________________________________

End


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

Please for the love of god, lock this party.

This party's ova'.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

This party's over.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> This party's over.


 lolz

(I laughed)


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2008)

I said it first.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I said it first.


 but I used a picture, so I win


----------

